# I need help with my party music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Make a rule hands off the stereo. That's what I'd do if i had gone to all the trouble to put together my own music for a party. If you'd wanted that asshole to DJ you would have asked for it. Man that would tick me off no end.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

I have sort of the same problem. I need to make a play list about 5 hours long and i'm running short of songs. The thing is I don't want alot of halloween type song on there i.e. monster mash, rocky horror, etc. But I still want it some what dark. I got Rob Zombie, Black Sabbath, Wednesday 13, Bauhaus, Voltaire and others on there. My crowd is more Classic rock and goth.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Unholysuicide.. You understand my problem.

The guy who did this last year, is a good guy. But unfortunely, he lives for that extremely heavy heavy rock music that he believes can only be played at the highest setting!

And while I do love my harder rock, it's a party. I feel like you should cater to:

1) The Theme of the party (In this case, Halloween. I personally could listen to the Halloween related stuff all the time, but I realize not everyone appreicates that.

2) Play a wide range of music that suits everyone, a sort of jukebox. 

But's just really hard to find songs that will make everyone happy. 

This year's group consists of the heavy mental crowd, the (sigh) slighty disco/dance music crowd and the people who really don't care.

This year, I told my friend that I would slap him if he even looks @ my Ipod this year. LMAO.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

when I pick out my list I tend to go by the rule of; "do most of the people at this party know the words to this song" or "is this a drunken singing song?". I only keep to this cuase I personaly hate it when I go to a party and I don't know any of the words to a song or even the song at all. Try looking for covers of songs or for your dance crowd try "mush ups". 
I had the problem last year of haveing my roommate DJing it and he chossed mostly all techno music. It was fun the first couple of songs but it tends to get old. Also try to keep the songs around 3-4 mins. that way you are not push 12 songs that are 5 min long each. People tend to get bored of songs fast.

Try Me First and the Gimmie Gimmies.

Aslo how are you getting this songs?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Party theme should definately be taken into consideration. if it is a Halloween party I see no reason all the songs can't be Halloween themed. I've found at most parties I've gone to (which aren't a great multitude mind you) the music can be more of a distraction from carrying on conversations than anything. But that's just me.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

You know in my experience.. Music the first thing other then decor that get's people in the mood of the party.

But after the first hour, when most people are in attendance, the party animals always want to dance. Probably due to the all the drinks they had.

Then later, everyone basically gets very chatty and want to eat and drink some more.

So I am thinking of having the first part of the night, when the people start to show up have the more novelty music being played. Classics to get them in the Halloween mood followed by the more active music .. the more dance/rock tunes. 

As the night goes on, the stereo usaually gets turned down anyways.

I'm getting most of my music from my mp3 library, cd's, borrowed cd's and itune downloads.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

missjavaviolet.. That is a very good idea. I think I might tweek it a little to fit my parting seeing that most of my guests and me will be coming working at a haunted house so they would already be in the mood. lol


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I can't imagine one of our guests changing the music. I have a playlist that is ridiculously long. I have a mix of halloween music, rob zombie type stuff, a few well known theme songs, and 80/early 90ss music. I may throw in some other stuff, but 80s music fits perfectly. I throw in some cheesy oldies too. (b52s, oingo boingo, michael jackson) 

Also, if it has anything to do with halloween in the lyrics, I might include it. Zombie by the Cranberries, Haunted Heart by Sammy Kershaw, Feed my Frankenstein by Alice Cooper, etc...)

We have people from the early 20s to late 50s. Anything too hardcore for too long is annoying. Music is a backdrop, conversation shouldn't be difficult.


----------



## MFuture (Mar 7, 2005)

A few years ago a friend planned a Halloween party, and asked me for help because I've been doing this for so long. Another friend of mine and I created a playlist with all the classic Halloween songs, plus some not-so-well-known stuff, including Roky Erickson (look him up. Night of the Vampire is a classic)

Anyways, when the time came, he got cold feet and didn't want to play our CD. Instead he chose to please the crowd with pop music, which made the party lame in my opinion. If you're calling it a Halloween party, you have to go all the way!


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

MFuture - I completely agree with you. I feel if it'a Halloween Party, then you should play Halloween tunes.


----------



## BonesNTF (Aug 16, 2006)

I just had a sweet idea. Put in some movie sound clips from horror movies. Like the new cast from dead of the dead or some buffy tag lines. That way when you have had a bunch of "normal" songs you still sort of keep the halloween feel.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I have used movie clips and such as breaks between songs, but it gets pretty old after several hours. I also find that jam music (no lyrics) grates after a few hours. Our parties go for at least 5 hours. I'd start them earlier, but we have ours on Friday.


----------



## MFuture (Mar 7, 2005)

See, I think it also depends on the people attending. Are they Halloween fanatics like us? Or are they just there to drink and party? A little of both? Those are things to think about.


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Unholysuicide -- You know, I was thinking about doing the whole movie clips between songs, but actually finding decent quailty clips became very hard and I just don't have the time to get the software to rip quotes from all my horror movies.

So far, all I was able to find was the audio trailer for Saw, and a few very short clips from Evil Dead and Re-Anitmator. I need a lot more than that!


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Goldwave is a great audio program for ripping stuff from mpg files. In the past I've taken some instrumental songs and mixed them with clips from movies. Maybe you could try that.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

missjavaviolet,

I have several banner links to movie sounds pages I've made (Saw, Saw II, The Devil's Rejects, House Of 1000 Corpses, Rocky Horror, ). Just check the banners from top to bottom down the left hand side of this page:

*Dave's Free Halloween Sounds Page*.

Here's a website that features sound clips from John Carpenter's movies:

*http://www.theofficialjohncarpenter.com/pages/sounds.html*

and here's a website that has a bunch of sound wavs from older horror master's films:

*http://www.seahaas.com/thepit.html*


----------



## missjavaviolet (Jun 29, 2007)

Well hello Halloweiner! 

It's nice to actually meet the owner of the site I had been using. Your site is actually the one I went to for some of the movie clips! I have been listening to your "Saw" and "House of a 1,000 Corpses" clips for a week now.

Gotta love Captain Spaulding!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think a mixture of music is always good to keep a party going, keep people on their toes and satisfy different tastes.

Also, I set it up according to the capacity. The first hour I tend to play more H-ween tunes and soundtracks, while people are starting to arrive. Then I break into more dance or hard stuff with Halloween tunes only every few songs. As the night goes on I may throw in some techno to keep the party up!

But overall I try to pick songs w/ dark undertones, or dark lyrics or even just dark titles. Most people may not notice the thread between them, but I do!

Just my 2cents!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

missjavaviolet said:


> Well hello Halloweiner!
> 
> It's nice to actually meet the owner of the site I had been using. Your site is actually the one I went to for some of the movie clips! I have been listening to your "Saw" and "House of a 1,000 Corpses" clips for a week now.
> 
> Gotta love Captain Spaulding!!


You're right. I see Sid is in the new "Halloween" movie as well. I love his acting.


----------

